# Brake upgrade mk4 GTI - track days for fun



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone in brake forum,
I have a mk4 GTI that i want to upgrade my brakes on for track days, and i wanted to know what my best option is.
What i have right know:
SBS discs and pads (scandinavien brake system)( slotted rotors).
The discs and pads actually very good, i have tried EBC pads and discs, zimmermann discs and ebc pads, but none of them as good as the SBS, but i doubt they are enough for track days.
What i have been thinking:
Brembo GT1 kit with slotted rotors
Or
Audi TT caliper carriers with SBS 312mm rotors
Im open for other solutions, just hit me








Anyways if some could give openions on brake fluid it would be great also









PS! I dont care about how big rotors affect HP.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade mk4 GTI - track days for fun (DK_GTI_racer)*

I think what it really comes down to is what is available to you in Copenhagen. Can you get products by Hawk, Porterfield, etc? Rotors do not make much of a difference, its all about the pads and fluid you go with.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Brake upgrade mk4 GTI - track days for fun (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_I think what it really comes down to is what is available to you in Copenhagen. Can you get products by Hawk, Porterfield, etc? Rotors do not make much of a difference, its all about the pads and fluid you go with.

If im going with the oem style TT312 setup, i will definitely use SBS discs and pads - best i have ever tried - but my main concern is that i plan on run this car on nurnburgring (22km track) and i dont want calipers to give in, so i wanted a bit experience on what these oem calipers can handle...and of course the best fluid, i think we have every fluid availbe in cph, or else i will import it....as goes for everything else..
I dont want rotors for look!!!And why im looking at slotted rotors brembo GT1, the SBS discs i have is slotted and to my experince far better then drilled rotors from zimmermann or ebc etc...but i want something that dont give in after abusement a hole day on nurnburgring...
The reason im looking at brembo GT1 is because it has 4pistons calipers, to my understanding its less chance of all pistons failing - like oem only has 1 piston and bigger chance of fading also clamping force is bigger because it clamps on both sides, right or wrong?
PS! so far never experienced failed breaking or fading, but i dont wanna experience it on the track either, so better safe then sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Brake upgrade mk4 GTI - track days for fun (DK_GTI_racer)*

If you decide to go with a set of Hawk Pads (we recommend HP Plus for track days), let us know and we'll give you a great price on a set.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Brake upgrade mk4 GTI - track days for fun ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you decide to go with a set of Hawk Pads (we recommend HP Plus for track days), let us know and we'll give you a great price on a 
set.

Thanks mjm, i might go with HP plus pads, but im just all puzzled about why everyone is on the neck in this forum on BBK, and i really dont care to much about the size on the rotors(they could be stock size for all i care), why and what im asking about BBK is because of the calipers, their should be less chance of them failing, right or wrong?im sure stock calipers and rotors with good pads can brake just as good, but is their a bigger chance they will lock or piston failure etc.?i think so, but dont know - hence my posts


----------

